# How did you find a job in Canada? Tell me your story!



## radio (Aug 9, 2008)

I'd like to hear the stories of US citizens who - despite not having strong connections there - successfully found jobs in Canada. 

How did you start off? When did you realize that the methods you were using were not working? What did you change? 

How did you feel about the job search process? Did you get nervous or begin to think that you would never find anything?

I'm especially interested in hearing from those who were banking on high-end technical expertise. What were the differences between a technical job search in the US and one in Canada?

Please, tell me your story.


----------

